
Proposal for turning off standard I/O buffering - helper
https://blog.plover.com/Unix/stdio-buffering.html
======
JdeBP
I recommend reading the follow-up at [https://blog.plover.com/Unix/stdio-
buffering-2.html](https://blog.plover.com/Unix/stdio-buffering-2.html) too.

